# Permanent swim bladder damage?



## rubicante (Feb 3, 2009)

Two of my Pygmy Corydoras have lost their ability to maintain buoyancy. One rests on his side, the other floats with the current in the tank, unable to resist.

Should I just euthanize them? They've been like this for months, and I don't think it's worth living like that. They're both perfectly healthy otherwise, just totally helpless.

Water parameters are a little stressed right now, so I do water changes every other day. I have some antibiotic I could try, but they've been like this so long I figure it must be permanent.


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

i dont think anyone can really answer this for you since they are your fish. you know what i mean?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

This tank has been set up for months? Can you describe your tank in detail? Size, maintenance schedule, and current fish. We also need to know your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and ph levels.
I would like to figure out why you are having tank cycle problems.
Cory are very sensitive fish. The ammonia and/or nitrite, may have caused them to fall ill. My hopes are that they will recover.


----------

